

RhodeCode - fast web repository manager for git and mercurial - marcinkuzminski
http://rhodecode.org

======
dguaraglia
Wow, this looks like a nice replacement to Redmine (which I always found
incredibly hard to setup for something that should be a 5 minute
installation). I'll give it a spin!

------
kodisha
sorry, but that design has made me ctrl + w that tab in a 0.3 sec.

Design sells, even with git/hg users.

~~~
marcinkuzminski
The site ? or demo.rhodecode.org ? We're not well finance startup that can
hire graphic designers to make our software look fancy. We value functionality
and performance over looks.

~~~
johncoltrane
No need to get defensive.

Design is not always "graphic", strangers are not always nice and "fancy
looks" are a cheap and easy way to attract attention.

